# So Excited...



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

My PB12-NSD/2 has shipped! I hope its all I am imagining it to be. I live in a 2 story townhouse and I knew I needed some more bass since my neighbors have yet to come over and complain. I am an avid movie watcher, and I knew right off that this little 10 inch JBL sub just wasnt going to cut it. I did my research and thankfully found SVS.

I cleared out a spot right behind my couch for it. I dont have the best speakers yet just some JBL's but they are pretty decent for movie watching, Couldnt convince the wife of a total home theater overhaul so the speaker/receiver upgrades are comming next year.

Nice to meet all of you...:hsd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack and congratulations!

Your neighbors are going to know you exist now. You will looking forward to the various times they are away. :T


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

My neighbors keep disapearing, I couldnt imagine why.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, and congrats on your impending good vibrations!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome and congrats! We love pictures so you know.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

let's see ...

10" JBL to dual 12" SVS.

I'd say get yourself some adult diapers :devil:


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm sure you'll be pleased. I picked up the +12/2 and couldn't be happier. Well, maybe I could, but I'm tickled right now. 

Good luck with the new sub and let us know your thoughts once you receive it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

They are delivering it tommorow...it will be a sleepless night I will let you know tommorow


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Your neighbors are sooooooooooooooooo going to hate you!







:explode:
Make sure you invite them over for a movie that may save you some grief in the long run. 
'Other wise you'll be getting lot's of knocks on your door and doing this:hide:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I got my sub today and got it all set up and configured, I just finished watching Cronicles of Riddick and let me just say...OH MY GOD!!!!! this sub is so good. I have it placed behind my couch and there was a point in the movie where it physically moved me and the couch. (I am a pretty big guy.) I cant watch movies at reference level due to neighbors but still this thing just pounds.

What I wasn't expecting but was really pleased about is how subtle this sub can be. I mean it can go from knocking pictures off the wall to adding just a slight kiss of bass accent. All I can say is this is the best $800 dollars I have ever spent. 

If you are someone who is thinking about upgrading a sub then forget about researching, forget about going to the store and listening to subs...just get the credit card out and buy an SVS sub!

Ohh almost forgot...This is my first purchase from SVS and I will tell you they have a customer for life. They sent me an analog sound meter so I could configure the sub and I didnt even order it...how they knew I needed one I will never know.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

> What I wasn't expecting but was really pleased about is how subtle this sub can be. I mean it can go from knocking pictures off the wall to adding just a slight kiss of bass accent.
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Welcome to it, and many happily ear opening experiences ahead.:yay:
> ...


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

That's exactly what really impressed me about the +/2. The fact that it can deliver such subtle bass. Wait till you find a scene where you can feel the bass, but it's under your audible range, particularly in a quieter scene. This happened to me last week and my wife and I were amazed. It really pulls you into the movie. It makes it an entirely new experience...


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Definetly the subtlety that gets me too. And it's so quiet too, when it wants to be. I have several movies where I haven't heard a thing from the sub, just felt the earth move. Turned out it was my +/2 doing it's job, and excelling at it! Gotta love it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Captain Crunch said:


> Your neighbors are sooooooooooooooooo going to hate you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah fortunately for me we must have some very thick walls because I still havnt had any knocks. I also have the sub located right behind me and turned way down. 

I would write some more but I need to go watch another movie and drool over my SVS...:hsd:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad to see you enjoying it as much as "WE KNEW YOU WOULD"
Have fun and enjoy!


----------

